# Bottom pics



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

The "Find the Flounder" thread gave me an idear. No point in trying to "find" the flounder in these pics cause they are easy to spot. But I do enjoy taking pics and seeing other giggers pics of flounder in there natural habitat, on different types on bottom. If you have any pics, post them up. :thumbup::thumbup:

Ill start things off. Sorry for the somewhat poor pic quality, Iphone pics.













































A visitor I had at Dauphin Island one night. He just came out of the marsh and decided he wanted to swim by the boat, kept up with me for 100 yards or so. 



















Another visitor I had on DI. He would walk just in front of my lights picking off minnows the light were attracting. I was fine by me until he stepped on a flattie. Then he had to go.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Great Pics*

That one on the rocks looks like he's about out of the water. The grassy pics look like North causeway pics. Good eye on a couple of murky water fish.:thumbup:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I've never giged, so this is really cool to see what you all are looking for! Thanks!

TRP


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

bamafan611 said:


> That one on the rocks looks like he's about out of the water. The grassy pics look like North causeway pics. Good eye on a couple of murky water fish.:thumbup:


 

Ding ding ding. You are correct. East side off the Blakely


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

was that a big rat>?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

GruBZ said:


> was that a big rat>?


It was probably a big "nutria".


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think I might have seen some of that bottom before


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

GruBZ said:


> was that a big rat>?


Looks like a muskrat.


----------



## Lance Powers (Aug 12, 2011)

cool pics!!!! maybe things will slow down and I can go out and get some more pics and videos soon


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

I got this underwater video of a flounder while gigging. I want to mount my underwater camera on my light or gig or somehting so I can get some cool underwater photos. In ant case, it won't happen until spring.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BOBRKwx1bXA


----------

